# Is it worth the money?????



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I ask myself this every time Shad changes something and makes me use my brain... Everytime there is a problem on this site.....

And everytime the answer is ,,,,YES.  I have no dought,, I get my moneys worth from this site being a paid memeber.  Knowing I can see those friends I have come to count on and depend on to support my habit.
 I know where to go to get my fix, my needs meet..

If your not a first class memeber , then I think you should join.....

If you brake the cost down over the hours you or I spend on here a week ; this is by far the cheapest entertainment you can get with,,WITH  so much information that you can't go wrong..

 I'm done grumbling about the changes, and happy to still have a site to call home.
Promoting the hobby is the best way to have FUN!!!!!
Marty Cozad


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed Marty Best railroad bargain around!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*AGREED!*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I rejoined as a first class member to show my support when Shad changed over to the new system. I had allowed my membership to lapse for nearly a year until this change occurred. 

--Ron in (where the h*** is) Copper Center


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, why did you have to go and make me figure out how many hours i spend on this web site/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif if my wife ever knew that number she would shoot me  i am addicted to this hobby, and this is the best place to find new things, i cannot wait till someone posts something i havent seen before  and by the way, did he mention GREAT people here /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

tom h


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/09/2008 5:13 PM
I ask myself this every time Shad changes something and makes me use my brain... Everytime there is a problem on this site.....

And everytime the answer is ,,,,YES.  I have no dought,, I get my moneys worth from this site being a paid memeber.  Knowing I can see those friends I have come to count on and depend on to support my habit.
 I know where to go to get my fix, my needs meet..

If your not a first class memeber , then I think you should join.....

If you brake the cost down over the hours you or I spend on here a week ; this is by far the cheapest entertainment you can get with,,WITH  so much information that you can't go wrong..

 I'm done grumbling about the changes, and happy to still have a site to call home.
Promoting the hobby is the best way to have FUN!!!!!
Marty Cozad


Brown-noser!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/pinch.gif

I am too done grumbling about it...not too bad after all........but you are still a brown-noser!!

Brown nosed in Bellevue

Bubba


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba,,,,,,,,,,,, , , , , , I learned it from,,,YOU!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/09/2008 8:09 PM
Bubba,,,,,,,,,,,, , , , , , I learned it from,,,YOU!!!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Hey now wait a miniute......just cause I  REALLY do  have a brown nose! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

Still brown nosed in bellevue
Bubba


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Agreed also, even if I'm in hibernation and out of the train world. It's still worth the few $$$s to be a First class member  
Now can someone tell me how to add the Avitar to the left of the post /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif Tanks  

Dang, I'm back to 0 posts /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, well said! I couldn't have put it better myself! I really don't know what I'd do if I didn't have my daily 'fix" of MLS!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,  

I never even thought about departing this site.  I guess that's what happens when you have seen this thing almost from the ground up!!! 

Mark


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Now can someone tell me how to add the Avitar to the left of the post 

See *Q3* on this FAQ Rocky.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

All the above and this was posted from AOL..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif   s'fixed.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------

